
Alternate-day fasting compared to daily calorie restriction - yani
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/fullarticle/2623528
======
masonic
What a joke of an interpretation.

    
    
      Participants in the alternate-day fasting group ate more than prescribed on fast days, and less than prescribed on feast days
    

So, the stated constraints _weren 't even properly applied_.

 _Nevertheless_ , the alternate day fasting group lost 12% more weight. How is
that not significant?

------
yani
The outcome: Alternate-day fasting does not produce superior weight loss or
weight maintenance compared with daily calorie restriction.

I found this study after seeing an article on CNN titled "Eating in a 6-hour
window and fasting for 18 hours might help you live longer".

------
fulafel
Isn't this group too small? 100 participants divided into 3 groups, +
attrition from dropouts.

